# Tomcat-Applikation nicht im Internet sichtbar



## cuchulainn (8. April 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe eine Frage zu Tomcat. Der Server hängt am Internet und an einem lokalen Netz. Nun soll meine Applikation nur aus dem lokalen Netz erreichbar sein. Kann ich verhindern, dass sie auch über die Internet-IP-Adresse aufgerufen wird?

Viele Grüße,

Christopher


----------



## Arne Buchwald (15. April 2009)

Hallo Christopher,

zuerst müsstest du mal analysieren, wie der Tomcat läuft. Ist er bspw. in den Apache eingebunden (bzw. über mod_rewrite) müsstest du andere Maßnahmen treffen als wenn er direkt an eine öffentliche IP gebunden ist.

Viele Grüße,
Arne


----------

